# Rest In Peace Anona



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm heartbroken right now. Anona died while I was away today. She was looking a little bit pale for the past few days.

she deserved a better life ... I hope I gave it to her. Rest in peace Anona .

Though it didn't seem at first, you were loved.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, I bet you were a great betta parent. <3


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm sure she loved her home with you c:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> I'm sorry, I bet you were a great betta parent. <3


I agree. I'm sorry about Anna.


----------

